# Today In The Fishroom~3/20/11 P. zonatus



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

I cleared the front two thirds of the gravel...pushing it to the back. I got a few really nice shots. Luminated top and bottom. This one shot from below.










This one an interesting angle....and the depth of field help up for detail front and back. I like this one the best.










Nice side shot.










And the head shot....notice how you can see gravel on the open area of glass.










I realized this after reviewing my shots. When I am taking photos it's between water changes and tank maintenance. So I didn't realize the slow accumulation of gravel. It was from the fish.

When I first clear the gravel the fish is automatically drawn to the new view. Here he is checking out the flash from below.










I joke about this fish being the constant gardener. The only other object in his tank is a floating silk plant. If I put that in the middle of the tank, he will invariably move it to the side. He doesn't like the glass floor, so he slowly moves if back...










...a mouthful at a time.










Funny shot that caught the reflection off my T-shirt. I guess this is what gives them nightmares.










Last shot...coming from the back of the tank into the area up front that was lit. This is really a beautiful fish...and I take a bunch of pictures...all the time. But the cool part about the hobby is that every now and again you can see some behavior that makes the cichlid fish unique and interesting.


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow...beautiful shots and a gorgeous fish. That shot of him spitting out the gravel is amazing.


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Thanks!


----------



## monisaab (Jan 12, 2011)

lovely fish Aquamojo...


----------



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Thank you.


----------



## M&amp;S (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice shots, worth the effort :thumb:


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

Great shots


----------

